# Can JWT program GA16 for Cobra MAF?



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

can they? no one has ever done it.. im sure they could..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you really don't need a cobra MAF....hell, a stock SR20 MAF would be plenty. But you could always call them and ask


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Chuck said:


> can they? no one has ever done it.. im sure they could..


They don't currently but I don't see why they couldn't. I don't know exactly what they need to create the program, a test car probably.
You'd also want to have bigger injectors than the 370cc ones if you were running the cobra MAF. As wes has said the only ones that will fit in our rail are the 550cc nismo ones, which are expensive.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hmm i was under the impression that 72lb injectors would fit..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

how much power are you planning on running? there's no way with stock internals on a GA you need a cobra MAF or 550cc or even 72lb injectors...........


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> how much power are you planning on running? there's no way with stock internals on a GA you need a cobra MAF or 550cc or even 72lb injectors...........


Well I think it's the stock head gasket that's more of an issue before the internals. 
But if you look at wes as an example, he's made almost 250 HP, with the 240sx MAF maxxed out and 370cc injectors nearly so also. As far as I know, he hasen't had any problems with the internals, but he has with the head gasket. 
The question is how much more could the internals take with a bigger MAF and injectors, and if the head gasket held up?
I don't think it would be all that much, but no one knows for certain.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

true, but if you're gonna take the head off and do a head gasket, might as well do the extra work and beef up the internals  Then, who knows, 300whp? I can see Wes making that much, especially with the headwork he had done......but I don't know what the limits are of the GA valves.......exhaust manifold pressure might become an issue at that high power with stock valves. (heat melting one or something)


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

well the way i look at it.. the cobra MAF can handle well more than the 240sx.. and if i still only plan on running 12-15psi.. then when i choose to go higher, and do some building.. then i wont have to worry about changing MAF's and injectors..

and hell, wes is making damn near 305 Hp.. (22% decrease through tranny)


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

using injectors that large will make you run rich. If it's not necessary, don't use them, and in your case, it's not. Just use the 370s and 240sx MAF. the SR20 guys have to do this all the time.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, it will be cheaper that way.. and i dont want to go beyond what has been tested..


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

chimmike said:


> true, but if you're gonna take the head off and do a head gasket, might as well do the extra work and beef up the internals  Then, who knows, 300whp? I can see Wes making that much, especially with the headwork he had done......but I don't know what the limits are of the GA valves.......exhaust manifold pressure might become an issue at that high power with stock valves. (heat melting one or something)


Yeah why not swap out the internals while your at it, hardly any extra work at all  
I really would like to see how far the GA can go, but 250 WHP is plenty for a daily driver.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

lol. hell yeah.. im almost considering not even running the full potential of boost.. just for a fun daily driver


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I am collecting parts now and JGY is making the rail after all. I will run MSD 50 lb, JGY rail, CObra MAF, walboro pump, and JWT ecu. Yes they can reprogram it but they have not yet. Mine may be the first unless Mike S. gets his setup done before mine.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

told ya jgy is making the rail


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Just a quick question/option why not run a Z32 MAFS and a SAFC then you wouldnt need the ECU tune and you would be able to compensate for larger injectors. The only possible problem i can see is if the MAFS is not supported by the SAFC.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

because JWT's ecu does so much more than a SAFC could.. it removes speed limiter, raises rev limiter, tunes for every mod you have.. not only that.. JWT is prooven long lasting tuning.. for daily drivers


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

I know about that it just seems like they dont have a program out there for your car to accept the cobra MAFS, i have a 240 so i wouldnt have a problem getting it, plus it seems like you dont really know if your engines can handle the power that would make the MAFS useful. For the speed limiter i dont know if your wiring is the same as a 240 but we have a wire that we can splice a switch into and it cuts off the speed signal to the ecu and thus no speed limiter.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah, and no speedometer either..we have the same thing, its on our transmission case, a little green plug with 2 wires.. i had mine unplugged for a month, and never knew about it.. until half the plug melted, and the almighty dremmel came to save the day


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Gorath said:


> I know about that it just seems like they dont have a program out there for your car to accept the cobra MAFS, i have a 240 so i wouldnt have a problem getting it, plus it seems like you dont really know if your engines can handle the power that would make the MAFS useful. For the speed limiter i dont know if your wiring is the same as a 240 but we have a wire that we can splice a switch into and it cuts off the speed signal to the ecu and thus no speed limiter.


We do know this. My car maxed out the 240 MAF at 12 PSI, thus we need a meter that can account for more air. Being that is very close to the limit it would be silly to not install larger injectors at the same time. Everyone plugs JWT because they account for anything and have far more experience in tuning than the majority of us could ever hope to have. Additionally it is more cost effective than an AFC as the unit itself would excede what JWT charges for a reprogram on an existing JWT ecu. And if you add dyno time it would excede the cost of a NEW JWT ecu.


----------

